# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  C'thone yjet per ju?

## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Horoskopi 2013

http://www.explorerunivers.com/t5489...pi-vjetor-2013

----------


## projekti21_dk

Mirëmëngjesi sorkadhe_këlcyre.
Të përgëzoj për temën.
S'arrite për ta kopjuar? Mirë, Bricjapin do ta sjell unë më vonë.
Respekt,

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Horoskopi Javor 

Dashi
Java: 7-13 janar

Nese filloni te mbani me shume pergjegjesi per veprimet qe beni jeta ne cift do jete me e mire gjate kesaj dite. Nese tregoheni kokeforte do keni mosmarreveshje te medha. Beqaret duhet te pergatiten per emocione te njepasnjeshme. Dikush do ua beje diten te mrekullueshme. Problemet finciare me ne fund do te barojne. Nga fundi i javes do arrini te shpenzoni me teper per ato qe iu duhen. Marsi do iu ndihmoje te keni nje shendet me te mire. Edhe shqetesimet qe keni pasur ditet e fundit do te zhduken. Ne planin profesional duhet te respektoni ne menyre strikte te gjitha detyrat qe iu jane dhene. Vetem keshtu do keni sukses. Ne familje tregohuni me diplomate.

Demi
Java: 7-13 janar

Mjedisi yjor do jete i ndezur kete jave per ciftet. Mund te lindin mosmarreveshje te shumta me partnerin, perfundimi i te cilave ende nuk dihet. Mos u tregoni kokeforte dhe mundohuni te toleroni nga pak. Jeta sentimentale e beqreve do jete e kenaqshme. Ka shume gjasa qe pasioni t’i pushtoje te gjithe. Financat do jene me te mira sesa ju i kishit menduar. Fati do jete ne anen tuaj dhe buxheti do periresohet. Kujdesuni me teper per higjienen nese doni te keni shendet me te mire. Nje diete e lehte dhe disa momente clodhjeje do iu benin mire. Ne pune duhet te perpiqeni shume per te arritur atje ku deshironi. Me pak perqendrim dhe vendosmeri do ia dilni. Familja mire

Binjaket
Java: 7-13 janar

Marredhenia me partnerin ka rrezik te jete e tensionuar gjate kesaj jave. Do debatoni fort me te per gjithcka dhe do doni te dale gjithmone e juaja. Beqaret nuk e gjejne serish shpirtin binjak dhe per kete do e humbin besimin tek vetja. Financat mund te jene te nderlikuara prandaj shmangni sa te mundni shpenzimet e medha. Shendeti nuk do jete ashtu si e kishit menduar. Do keni dhumbje dhembesh apo edhe dhimbje shpine. Shkoni beni nje vizite tek mjeku pa qene shume vone. Ne jeten profesionale duhet te beni kudjes. Do perballeni me shume sfida dhe pengesa keshtu qe mendohuni mire para se te hidhni ndonje hap. Ne familje nuk do kete probleme.

Gaforrja
Java: 7-13 janar

Nga njera ane do kerkoni qendrueshmeri, por nga ana tjeter do iu pelqejne edhe aventurat kalimtare ne jeten ne cift. Mos e teproni me flirtimet sepse partneri do iu braktise shume shpejt. Nese jeni ne kerkim te shpirtit binjak duhet ta hiqni turpin dhe te shfrytezoni cdo mundesi qe do iu jepet per takime. Ne planin financiar fati do jete ne anen tuaj. Megjihate mire do ishte te mos abuzonit me shpenzimet. Shendeti ne pergjithesi do jete i mire edhe pse shpeshhere mund te beheni nervoze. Ne pune ka shume mundesi te nisni nje projekt qe e keni pasur shume per zemer. Nese tregoheni kembengukes do aririni shume shpejt tek objektivi final. Ne familje do kete konflikte.

Luani
Java: 7-13 janar

Tregohuni sa me vigjilente gjate kesaj jave ju qe jeni ne cift sepse perndryshe do perballeni me shume veshtiresi. Partnerit do i ngelet qejfi shpejt nese ju nuk i kushtoni vemendjen e duhur. Beqaret duhet te tregohen me te hapur ndaj takimeve sepse vetem keshtu do mund te gjejne personin qe iu pershtatet. Ne planin financiar duhet me shume maturi se kurre me pare. Vetem ne kete menyre do shmangnit problemet serioze. Shendeti do ndikohet mjaft nga dy planete. Do jeni ne forme te shkelqyer dhe nuk do keni as shqetesimin me te vogel. Ne pune gjerat do ndjekin rrjedhen e duhur edhe pse ju nuk do beni shume perpjekje. me familjaret do debatoni ashper.

Virgjeresha
Java: 7-13 janar

Jeta sentimentale e cifteve nuk do shkoje shume mire gjate kesaj dite. Mos e  ngrini zerin dhe lereni tjetrin te shprehet lirisht. Nese beqaret do dine te tregohen te matur dhe do perfitojne nga takimet mund ta gjejne shpirtin binjak. Do i keni te gjitha mundesite keshtu qe mos i humbni kot. Ne planin financiar mos u tregoni impulsive dhe te shpenzoni pa u menduar. Rezistenca fizike dhe ajo morale do jete e mire. Edhe ata qe kane pasur shqetesime me melcine apo veshkat do ndihen me te qete. Jeta profesionale do shkoje me se miri. Pak nga pak do filloni te hidhni hapa drejt suksesit. Kujdesuni pak me teper per pjesetaret e familjes. Ata kane nevoje per ju.


Peshorja
Java: 7-13 janar

Nese beni disa perpjekje per t’u treguar me tolerante ne cift do kaloni dite edhe me te bukura e emocionuese. Sinqeriteti gjithashtu duhet te mbizoteroje gjate gjithe kohes. Beqaret do tregohen paksa impulsive dhe fale kesaj mund te bejne gabime te pafalshme. Kujdes! Ne plani financiar nuk do iu paraprije fati. Per me teper do iu duhet te beni edhe disa shpenzime urgjente. Shendeti nuk do kete probleme keshtu qe nuk do keni per cfare te qaheni. Ushqehuni mire dhe mbrohuni nga i ftohti. Kujdes mos rreshqisni mbi lekuren e bananes ne planin profesional sepse pastaj do e keni te veshtire te coheni. Familja do jete e qete dhe do iu mbeshtese ne cdo fushe.

Akrepi
Java: 7-13 janar

Problemet qe keni pasur nje jave me pare me partnerin tuaj do e keni te veshtire t’i rregulloni edhe kete jave. Nuk do jeni aspak realiste dhe te kuptueshem. Priten takime mbreselenese per beqaret. Ka shume gjasa te zbuloni personin qe keni enderruar gjithe kohes. Financat do jene paksa te lekundura sepse do shpenzoni me teper sesa duhet per te blere disa gjera per shtepine. Ndryshimet e temperaturave nuk do kene asnje ndikim tek shendeti juaj. Do keni rezistence te mire fizike. Ne pune do ndermerrni projekte te rendesishme dhe do iua tregoni te gjitheve aftesite qe keni. Nese doni mund edhe te bashkepunoni me koleget. Me familjaret mos u tregoni te nxituar.

Shigjetari
Java: 7-13 janar

Partneri nuk do iu kushtoje shume kohe gjate kesaj jave dhe kjo do iu merzite pa mase. Do kaloni dite plot debate dhe mosmarreveshje. Beqaret nuk do kene ndryshime te statusit as kete periudhe, megjithate takime dhe flirtime do kete. Ne planin financiar mund te filloni edhe projekte te rendesishme duke qene se situata do jete e stabilizuar. Yjet keshillojne nje regjim me te mire ushqimor per te pasur nje shendet me te qendrueshem. Ju mundeni. Pune ne fillim te javes do ece si duhet por me pas mund te dalin disa veshtiresi. Tregohuni me te vendosur dhe mos e leshoni veten shpejt. Klima ne jeten familjare do jete mjaft e ngrohte.

Bricjapi
Java: 7-13 janar

Kete jave do i keni te gjitha mundesite per ta permiresuar jeten ne cift. Ambienti do jete i ngrohte dhe bashkepunimi do te perforcohet me teper. Beqaret do e kene te lehte te kene takime dhe te joshin, por do e kene po aq te veshtire te zgjedhin personin e duhur. Mendohuni mire! Ne planin financiar perspektivat priten te jene te mira. Do iu gjeni zgjidhje edhe problemeve.  Shendeti nuk do jete ashtu si duhet. Nese keni probleme me qarkullimin e gjakut apo varicet konsumoni me teper portokaj. Ne pune do jeni shume te frymezuar dhe ka mundesi te arrini te realizoni nje nga objektivat kryesore qe do i vini vetes. Marredhenia me familjaret do jete shume e mire.

Ujori
Java: 7-13 janar

Lidhja juaj ka do jete shume e mire gjate kesaj jave. Mos degjoni per asnje moment ato qe iu thone te tjeret sespe ne kete rast do lindnin probleme. Beqaret nuk duhet te ekrkojne personin perfekt sepse ai nuk ekziston, Perfitoni sa te mundni nga mundesite qe do iu jepen per takime. Per shkak te disa shpenzimeve te papritura qe do iu duhet te beni, financat do pesojne disa tronditje. Merrni masa sa me shpejt. Shendeti nuk do jete shqetesues eshe pse mund te keni pak dhimbje koke ne disa dite. Gjithcka do vije si pasoje e lodhjes. Ne pue do filloni projekte te rendesishme te cilat me shume gjasa do iu sjellin suksesin e kerkuar. Familja do jete mbeshtetje e forte ne cdo fushe.

Peshqit
Java: 7-13 janar

Dashuria e cifteve do jete e paqendrueshme gjate kesaj jave. Ne fillim do keni zenka, por shume shpejt do vijne edhe pajtimet. Mos u alarmoni dhe mos merrni vedime te nxituara. Takimet per beqaret do jene te shumta, por vetem per nje person zemra do filloje t’iu rrahe fort. Gjithsesi mos u rrembeni nga ndjenjat por mendohuni mire para se te veproni. Financiarisht mund te perballeni me veshtiresi. Tregohuni sa me te kujdesshem me shpenzimet. Per shendet me te mire dhe per te mos pasur shqetesime kujdesuni per veten dhe beni kontrolle tek mjeku. Alergjiket duhet te ruhen me shume se te tjeret. Planetet do influencojne pozitivisht tek jeta profesionale dhe iu ndihmojne te gjeni zgjidhje per problemet qe keni pasur. familja nuk do kete probleme.

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

> Mirëmëngjesi sorkadhe_këlcyre.
> Të përgëzoj për temën.
> S'arrite për ta kopjuar? Mirë, Bricjapin do ta sjell unë më vonë.
> Respekt,


Faleminderi Adem.  Per te pare horoskopin e gjithe vitit 2013 mund te klikoni ne link. ( e vertete,nuk me lejonte kopjimin  :buzeqeshje:   )

----------


## Tipiku

*Ca Nuk Paska thone*  :perqeshje: 

Demi
Java: 7-13 janar

Mjedisi yjor do jete i ndezur kete jave per ciftet. Mund te lindin mosmarreveshje te shumta me partnerin, perfundimi i te cilave ende nuk dihet. Mos u tregoni kokeforte dhe mundohuni te toleroni nga pak. Jeta sentimentale e beqreve do jete e kenaqshme. Ka shume gjasa qe pasioni t’i pushtoje te gjithe. Financat do jene me te mira sesa ju i kishit menduar. Fati do jete ne anen tuaj dhe buxheti do periresohet. Kujdesuni me teper per higjienen nese doni te keni shendet me te mire. Nje diete e lehte dhe disa momente clodhjeje do iu benin mire. Ne pune duhet te perpiqeni shume per te arritur atje ku deshironi. Me pak perqendrim dhe vendosmeri do ia dilni. Familja mire

----------


## didii

Peshorja
Java: 7-13 janar

Nese beni disa perpjekje per t’u treguar me tolerante ne cift do kaloni dite edhe me te bukura e emocionuese. Sinqeriteti gjithashtu duhet te mbizoteroje gjate gjithe kohes. Beqaret do tregohen paksa impulsive dhe fale kesaj mund te bejne gabime te pafalshme. Kujdes! Ne plani financiar nuk do iu paraprije fati. Per me teper do iu duhet te beni edhe disa shpenzime urgjente. Shendeti nuk do kete probleme keshtu qe nuk do keni per cfare te qaheni. Ushqehuni mire dhe mbrohuni nga i ftohti. Kujdes mos rreshqisni mbi lekuren e bananes ne planin profesional sepse pastaj do e keni te veshtire te coheni. Familja do jete e qete dhe do iu mbeshtese ne cdo fushe.

----------


## PINK

Pervec ato varicet ( ca fjale e?) qe nuk egziston te une, te tjerat Jane good . I will accept it. lol

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Horoskopi Javor 

Dashi
Java: 14-20 janar

Kjo jave pritet te jete e mire sidomos per ata cifte qe nuk kane shume kohe qe jane bashke. Do e thelloni edhe me teper lidhjen dhe do qendorni me shume afer njeri-tjetrit. Beqaret edhe pse do kerkojne shume nuk do e gjejne dashurine e madhe. Do ndiheni pergjithesisht te lodhur dhe te merzitur. Ne planin financiar duhet me patjeter maturi. Mos degjoni keshillat e disa personave te aferm sepse do iu prishin pune. Shendeti do jete i paqendrueshem, por nuk pritet te ndodhe ndonje gje shume e rende. Mire do ishte te clodheshit here pas here. Ne pune do iu pushtoje euforia dhe do ecni me ritme te shpejta. Ka shume gjasa te arrini shpejt objektivin. Marredhenia me familjaret do jete e ngrohte.



Demi
Java: 14-20 janar

Konfigurimi jo i mire i yjeve gjate kesa jave, mund te sjelle nervozitet dhe mungese tolerance ne jeten ne cift. As ju dhe as partneri nuk do deshironi te beni leshime. Beqaret nga ana tjeter do jene magnetike dhe do kene mundesi te shumta te krijojne nje lidhje te qendrueshme. Shfrytezojini! Fati do iu buzeqeshe ne planin financiar. Do arrini me ne fund ta stabilizoni situaten delikate. Fizikisht do ndiheni mire. Jupiteri do iu ndihmoje te tregoheni me te kujdesshem me shendetin. Edhe ata qe kane pasur probleme gastrike apo hepatite do kene permiresime. Rrethanat do jene te favorshme edhe per te hedhur hapa para ne karriere. Vendosmeria do jete nje nga pikat kyce qe do iu ndihmojne t’ia dilni. Ne familje do kete vetem disa debate te vogla.


Binjaket
Java: 14-20 janar

Kjo jave do jete e mbushur me surpriza per ciftet. Ata qe kane kohe bashke do mendojne ta cojne me tej lidhjen. Edhe beqaret do jene te favorizuar ne planin sentimental. Pasioni do iu pushtoje me shume gjasa nga mesi i javes. Pergatituni per emocione. Financat nuk do jene te keqija, megjithate duhet te tregoheni paksa te matur me transaksionet qe do iu duhet te kryeni. Shmangni surprizat e keqija. Ndikimi i planeteve ne sektorin e shendetit do jete thike me dy presa. Respektoni rregullat e higjenes dhe mbrohuni nga i ftohti. Jeta profesionale do jete e kenaqshme. Nese keni ndonje paqartesi mos ngurroni te pyesni koleget. Jeta familjare do jete me e mire.





Gaforrja
Java: 14-20 janar

Per shkak te ndikimit jo te mire te Neptunit kjo jave nuk do jete aq e bukur sa ciftet e kishin menduar. Tregoni pak me shume vemendje ndaj atij qe keni ne krah dhe degjojini ato qe do iu thote. Periudhe e pershtatshme qe beqaret te nisin aventura te cmendura dhe pasionante. Gjithsesi tregohuni sa me te arsyeshem. Ne planin financiar kerkohet sa me shume maturi dhe kujdes. Shmangini vetes problemet duhe ulur nga pak shpenzimet e panevojshme. Per sa i perket shendetit, do jeni ne forme te shkelqyer. Ne pune nuk rekomandohet te merrni vendime te menjehershme. Yjet do jene kontradiktore dhe nuk do gjykoni ashtu si duhet. Familja do jete dinamike.

Luani
Java: 14-20 janar

Nese marredhenia juaj me partnerin eshte ftohur ndopak, perfitoni nga influenca pozitive e Merkurit qe kete jave ta permiresoni situaten. Kini kurajen ta hidhni ju hapin e pare dhe te kerkoni ndjese. Beqaret edhe pse do kene mundesi te mira per te krijuar lidhje, nuk duhet te nxitohen. Mos i jepni fjalen askujt pa e njohur mire. Ne planin financiar do jeni me fat. Me ne fund sitata do filloje te stabilizohet. Shendeti do vije duke u permiresuar dalngadale, megjithate vazhdoni te mbroheni akoma nga semundjet seksualisht te transmetueshme. Ne pune do arrini ate qe keni deshiruar gjithmone. Nese bashkepunoni me disa kolege suksesi do jete edhe me i madh.  Familja jo mire.


Virgjeresha
Java: 14-20 janar

Jave euforike dhe mjaft pozitive kjo e sotmja per ata qe jane ne nje lidhje. Do tregoheni ehde me tolerante dhe te kuptueshem me personat qe keni ne krah. Ne disa momente do arrini edhe lumturine. Beqaret do kene takime interesante dhe ka mundesi te hedhin hapat e para drejt nje lidhjeje serioze. Ne planin financiar eshte koha te ndiqni nje program strikt ne menyre qe te ruani qendrueshmerine. Shendeti do jete pergjithesisht i mire. Mund te keni veten pak dhumbje shpine apo koke ne disa momente. Ne pune do jeni shume te zotet. Karriera do marre nje kthese te madhe sigurisht qe ne te miren tuaj. Jeta familja do jete paksa e paqendrueshme, por do stabilizohet shpejt.


Peshorja
Java: 14-20 janar

Gjate kesaj jave, jeta sentimentale e cifteve do jete mjaft e tensionuar. Te dy do shmangni pergjegjesite dhe do e jete e veshtire te vendoset qetesia. Ceshjet sentimentale te beqareve do jene me te privilegjuara. Priten edhe takime interesante dhe me te ardhme. Ne planin financiar atmosfera nuk do jete shume e ngrohte. Nese iu kane shume borxhe insistoni fort qe t’ua rikthejne perndryshe nuk do ia dilni dot. Shendeti ne pergjithesi do jete i mire. Ata qe vuajne nga diabeti duhet te bejne nje kontroll per te mos pasur probleme me vone. Ne pune do keni me teper energji. Disa projekte qe kishit menduar mund te fillojne te realizohen. Marredhenia me familjaret aspak e ngrohte.


Akrepi
Java: 14-20 janar

Atmofera ne cift nuk do jete aspak e ngrohte kete jave. Do keni debate te njepasnjeshme me partnerin dhe kjo do iu merzite pa mase. Mos u habisni nese ai qe keni ne krah do iu lere pas dore dhe do shohe per dike tjeter. Beqaret duhet ta shfrytezojne javen per te reflektuar mbi ate qe deshirojne. Dilni neper takime, por mos i jepni fjalen askujt. Dite te favorshme per te riorganizuar financat. Shendeti do kene permiresime te ndjeshme. Do jeni ne forme te mire fizike por edhe morale. Ne pune do jete jave e paqendrueshme dhe shpeshhere do ndiheni te lodhur. Beni edhe pak perpjekje qe te arrini disa nga objektivat. Ne familje do keni disa debate te vogla.

Shigjetari
Java: 14-20 janar

Gjithe java do jete shume e mire per te dashuruarit. Bashkepunimi do forcohet dhe gjithcka do e beni me konsensus te plote. Beqaret do kene goxha te reja ne jeten sentimentale. Me ne fund do futeni ne nje faze tjeter edhe me te bukur. Pergatituni per ndryshime pozitive. Problemet financiare do iu merzitin shume. Ose ndryshoni menyren e menaxhimit te tyre ose kerkoni ndihmen e specialisteve sa me pare. Shendeti do jete pergjithesisht i qendrueshem. Nuk do keni ankesa te medha. Ne pune do jeni te zotet dhe do arrini pak nga pak qellimin qe i kisht vene vetes. Disave do iu duhet te marrin edhe vendime shume te rendesishme. Na familje do jete nje jave e bukur.


Bricjapi
Java: 14-20 janar

Nese partneri sillet cuditshem gjate kesaj jave mos u shqetesoni sepse kjo vjen si pasoje e ndikimit te turbullt te Saturnit. Cdo gje do rregullohet ditet e fundit. Dashurite me shikim te pare do jene te shumta per beqaret, megjithate nuk rekomandohet te ndermerren shume rreziqe. Ne planin financiar duhet te tregoheni shume me te matur dhe te kujdesshem se disa kohe me pare. Situata nuk do jete aspak e favorshme. Shendeti do jete i mire. Edhe ata qe vuajne nga semundje kronike do jene me te qete dhe nuk do kene shqetesime te medha. Ne pune nuk do iu mungoje kurajoja dhe do i kaloni nje nga nje pengesat qe iu kishin dale. Jeta familjare do jete me pozitive.


Ujori
Java: 14-20 janar

Edhe pse dashuroni jashtezakonisht partnerin, kete jave nuk do ia shprehni shume ndjenjat atij. Mundohuni mos e lini pas dore sepse dikush tjeter po e veshton dhe mund te hidhet ne sulm. Beqareve nga ana tjeter do iu realizohen disa nga endrrat me te bukura te dashurise. Pergatituni per emocione. Ne planin financiar duhen shmangur operacionet e medha financiare nese nuk doni te keni tronditje. Per te pasur nje shendet te mire duhet te merreni pak me teper me aktivitet fizik dhe t’i vini ne pune muskujt. Shqetesime te medha nuk do keni. Ne pune do levizni cdo gur vetem e vetem per te permbushur ambiciet tuaja. Jeta familjare do jete  e qete dhe pa probleme.


Peshqit
Java: 14-20 janar

Plutoni do ndikoje shume negativisht kete jave ne jeten tuaj ne cift. Do keni veshtiresi ne komunikimin me partnerin dhe debatet do jene te pafundme. Kujdes! Per beqaret nuk priten dashuri me shikim te pare, megjithate takimet nuk do mungojne. Per sektorin e financave do jete nje periudhe edhe me pozitive sesa kohet e fundit. Do e dini mire cfare hapash te hidhni qe te arrini ta mbani kete ekuiliber. Persa iu perket shendetit edhe kete jave do i shpetoni gripit te sezonit. Konsumoni me shume caj dhe qendroni neper ambiente sa me te ngrohta. Ne jeten profesionale gjerat do rrjedhin ashtu si duhet. Do jeni me te hapur dhe do i keni idete e qarta. Familja do jete e qete.

----------


## Shkenca

> Horoskopi Javor 
> Peshorja
> Java: 14-20 janar
> 
> Gjate kesaj jave, jeta sentimentale e cifteve do jete mjaft e tensionuar. Te dy do shmangni pergjegjesite dhe do e jete e veshtire te vendoset qetesia. Ceshjet sentimentale te beqareve do jene me te privilegjuara. Priten edhe takime interesante dhe me te ardhme. Ne planin financiar atmosfera nuk do jete shume e ngrohte. Nese iu kane shume borxhe insistoni fort qe t’ua rikthejne perndryshe nuk do ia dilni dot. Shendeti ne pergjithesi do jete i mire. Ata qe vuajne nga diabeti duhet te bejne nje kontroll per te mos pasur probleme me vone. Ne pune do keni me teper energji. Disa projekte qe kishit menduar mund te fillojne te realizohen. Marredhenia me familjaret aspak e ngrohte.


Nuk i besoj  :buzeqeshje:  sepse nuk me pelqej cfare shkruan  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

> Nuk i besoj  sepse nuk me pelqej cfare shkruan


sodoqofte , mir eshte te jesh e pergatitur per dicka qe mund te mos te te pelqeje..  Te dish t'i shmangesh eshte me mire se te mos i besosh.. don't you think?  kisses 4 u

----------


## Shkenca

haha, thnx per paralajmerimin e dashur  :buzeqeshje: 
duke e ditur me pare, i perballoj me lehte stuhise  :ngerdheshje:  me duhet te armatosem mire kete jave haha

----------


## toni54

qka me lexu...kurr nuk me del qysh thuhet aty keshtu me mire hiq nuk po e lexoj hahahah

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Horoskopi Javor 



Dashi
Java: 21-27 janar

 Ka shume mundesi te keni probleme te medha me partnerin tuaj gjate kesaj jave. Atmosfera do jete e ftohte dhe me zor do komunikoni. Kujdes! Beqaret do ndihmohen nga Venusi ne planin sentimental. Nese tregoheni me te hapur dhe i pranoni ftesat qe do iu behen do mund te krijoni shpejt nje lidhje te qendrueshme. Problemet financiare do i zgjidhni pak nga pak. Per sa i perket shendetit ai nuk do jete i keq megjithate do ndiheni shpesh te lodhur dhe pa fuqi. Mire do ishte te clodheshit here pas here. Ne pune do iu jepet mundesi te bashkepunoni me disa kolege te zotet. Do arrini shume shpejt objektivin e duhur. Per familjen duhet te kujdeseni me teper.


Demi
Java: 21-27 janar



Nese doni t’ia kaloni mire me ate qe keni ne krah kete jave, duhet te tregoheni te matur me gjithcka qe do thoni. Shmangni agresivitetin dhe mundohuni te toleroni me teper. Beqaret duhet t’i mbajne kembet ne toke do mos enderrojne shume. Dilni neper takime, por ne asnje menyre mos jepni fjalen para se te jeni te sigurte. Ne planin financiar duhet te merrni masa drakoni nese doni qe mos keni probleme te medha. Shendeti nuk do jete i keq, por gjithsesi shqetesime te vogla do keni. Kujdesuni me teper per veten dhe pini me shume caj. Ne planin profesional do arrini shpejt ate qe keni deshiruar. Shefat do ua njohin meritat dhe mund te merrni shperblime. Familja pa probleme.


Binjaket
Java: 21-27 janar



Kujdes nga influenca negative e Jupiterit gjate kesaj jave. Nese e humbni komunikimin dhe i mbani te fshehta atij qe keni ne krah, mund te kaloni edhe kriza te veshtira ne cift. Ambienti per beqaret do jete me i favorshem. Takimet nuk do mungojne por vetem nga fundi i javes mund te hidhen hapat e pare drejt nje lidhjeje. Ne planin financiar do iu duhet te perballeni me goxha veshtiresi. Ulni menjehere shpenzimet. Per nje shendet me te mire merruni me pak sport ecni ne kembe, flinime heret dhe mos harroni te hani ne meyre te rregullt. Ne pune nuk do jeni te perqendruar per shkak se do debatoni mjaft me koleget. Mundohuni t’i neglizhoni ata. Ne familje do jete jave e qete.


Gaforrja
Java: 21-27 janar



Marredhenia me partnerin do jete me e mire kete jave nese tregoheni me pak autoritare dhe me te sinqerte. Mos kerkoni te impononi mendimin tuaj per gjithcka dhe  te vendosni vetem ju. Beqaret do kerkojne gjate gjithe kohes personin ideal, por fati nuk do jete ne anen e tyre. Nese tregeni pak me te arsyeshem ne planin financiar do e kaloni pa probleme javen, nese shpenzoni pa kursim, tronditjet do jene te medha. Doni te dini si do jete shendeti? Do jeni me energjike dhe me ne forme sesa e mendonit. Per te vetmen gje qe duhet te kujdeseni eshte higjiena. Ne pune duhet te jeni me te qarte dhe me te sakte. Idete qe keni shprehini! Ne familje gjerat do rregullohen.


Luani
Java: 21-27 janar



Klima ne cift do jete e tensionuar gjate kesaj jave. Per te mos i perkeqesuar gjerat edhe me teper, qendroni pak larg njeri-tjetrit dhe reflektoni me qetesi. Per beqaret do kene takime te shumta por asnjeri nuk do sjelle emocionet e shumepritura. Mos u nxitoni! Perspektivat financiare do jene te mira. Nese nuk e teproni me shpenzimet ka mundesi te keni edhe ndonje permiresim te vogel te buxhetit. Shendeti ne pergjithesi do jete i mire, megjithate do kete ndonje dite ku mund te ndieni pak dhimbje koke. Ne pune do iu kerkohet me shume nga sa keni dhene dhe kjo mund t’iu nervozoje. Beni aq sa keni mundesi! Me familjaret do keni nje marredhenie me te mire.


Virgjeresha
Java: 21-27 janar



Do ndiheni gjate gjitha javes pesimiste per jeten tuaj ne cift dhe nuk do tentoni ta ndryshoni rutinen. Partneri nga ana tjeter do mundohet t’ua beje qejfin por do e kete te veshtire. Beqaret do kene fat dhe sukses ne dashuri. Me ne fund edhe ju do ndryshoni status dhe nuk do ndiheni vetem. Ne planin financiar do kryeni transakiosne te rendesishme dhe do ruani gjithe kohes ekuilibrin. Bravo per aftesine menaxhuese. Shendeti do jete delikat. Mund te keni probleme nervore dhe nuk do ndiheni rehat. Keshillohuni me mjekun. Ne pune do ndiheni me te sigurte ne vetvete dhe do hidhni hapa galoponte. Perfitimet do jene si per ju ashtu edhe per kompanine. Familja do kaloje nje jave te kenaqshme.


Peshorja
Java: 21-27 janar



Temat qe do diskutoni gjate kesaj jave me ate qe keni ne krah do jene te shumta. Yjet keshillojne vetem qe te reflektoni mire para se te merrni vendime te rendesishme. Mos u verboni nga ndjenjat. Nese beqaret e lene veten te lire dhe tentojne eksperienca te reja do ndihen me mire. Mundesite nuk do mungojne. Financat do i menaxhoni me me shume kujdes dhe do tregoheni largpames. Me shendetin nuk priten probleme te medha, megjithate disa mund te kene nje rrufe te lehte. Nese iu duhet te filloni projekte te reja ne pune, do ia arrini me se miri qellimit. Nuk do keni as vonesa dhe as pengesa. Ne familje do keni debate dhe do ziheni me disa familjare.

Akrepi
Java: 21-27 janar



Ke mundesi qe gjate kesaj jave besimi ne cift te humbase dhe ju te debatoni ashper me partnerin. Mos mendoni se ai nuk iu do vetem ngaqe nuk ua shpreh ndjenjat. Per beqaret ambienti do jete me sensual dhe mundesite per te krijuar lidhje do jene medha. Ne planin financiar do jeni te tensionuar per shkak te veshtiresive qe do keni. Keto jane pasojat e se kaluares, mos harroni dhe mesoni. Gjendja shendetesore do jete e mire. Nuk do keni per cfare te qaheni keshtu qe qetesohuni. Ne pune duhet te mbroheni nga xhelozia e tepruar e kolegeve. Mos lejoni qe ata t’ua prishin planet qe keni bere. Familja do jete me e qete se nje jave me pare.


Shigjetari
Java: 21-27 janar



Mos e neglizhoni shume partnerin gjate kesaj jave sepse ai do merzitet dhe mund te keni mosmarreveshje. Gjeni kohe edhe per te. Krijimi i nje lidhjeje te qendrueshme nuk do jete shume larg per beqaret keshtu qe duhet t’i bejne syte kater. Ne planin financiar do keni me shume fat sesa mendonit. Perfitoni nga kjo per te hequr disa lek menjane ose per te bere ndonje shpenzim me teper. Shendeti do kete probleme. Do vuani nga nje nervozizem i tepruar prandaj duhet te ndaloni cigaren dhe kafene. Edhe ne pune gjerat nuk do shkojen ashtu si i kishit menduar. Kjo do iu merzite pa mase dhe do beheni pesimiste per te ardhmen. Familja pa probleme.


Bricjapi
Java: 21-27 janar



Marredhenia ne cift ka mundesi te jete shume me e mire gjate kesaj jave. Nuk do tregoheni kritikues dhe ka gjasa te kaloni shume momente plot pasion. Beqaret duhet t’i marrin gjerat si t’iu vijne dhe duhet te perfitojne nga ftesat qe do iu behen. Ne planin financiar ka rrezik qe problemet t’iu kthehen ne makth. Merrni sa me shpejt masa dhe kerkoni ndihme nga specialistet. Shendeti do jete i mire nese hani ne menyre te vazhdueshme, nese nuk e teproni me cigaren dhe me alkoolin. Ne planin profesional do i kaloni nje nga nje pengesat dhe do ndiheni me te sigurte per hapat qe duhet te hidhni. Bravo per kembenguljen! Ne familje atmosfera do jete e ngrohte.

Ujori
Java: 21-27 janar



Ata qe jane ne nje lidhje dokuptohen me se miri gjate kesaj jave me personin qe do kene ne krah. Toleranca dhe mirekuptimi do mbizoteroje gjate gjithe kohes. Per beqaret, ceshtjet e zemres do marrin me shume rendesi. Ka gjasa qe te arrini ta beni per vete personin qe iu pelqen. Ne planin financiar do ndermerrni rreziqe te medha pa e ditur se mund te pengoheni dhe te gaboni. Shendeti do jete me i mire. Do keni me shume energji dhe do ndiheni ne forme. Beni vetem ndonje kontroll tek stomatologu. Ne pune do jeni mjaft krijues dhe do ndermerrni sfida te reja. Po u treguat te vendosur do e arrini ate qe deshironi. Harmonia do mbizoteroje gjate gjithe kohes ne familje.


Peshqit
Java: 21-27 janar



Klima ne cift nuk do jete aspak e ngrohte kete jave. Mund te perballeni edhe me debate te zjarrta, disa te lidhura me parate. Beqaret do kene takime interesante me disa kolege pune. As qe iu kishte shkuar asnjehere ne mendje se do iu pelqente ai person. Sektori i financave do jete i privilegjuar. Do kryeni transaksionet e duhura dhe doe stabilizoni buxhetin. Planetet do jene te pozicionuar keq ne sektorin e shendetit. Mbrohuni sa te mundni nga semundjet seksualisht te transmetueshme. Ne pune nuk do ecni me me rritme aq te shpejta sa disa kohe me pare. Shfrytezojeni per t’u menduar dhe per te reflektuar.  Mos e humbni kurajen. Familja do kaloje nje jave te mire.

----------


## Serioze

> Horoskopi Javor 
> 
> Binjaket
> Java: 21-27 janar
> 
> 
> 
> Kujdes nga influenca negative e Jupiterit gjate kesaj jave. Nese e humbni komunikimin dhe i mbani te fshehta atij qe keni ne krah, mund te kaloni edhe kriza te veshtira ne cift. Ambienti per beqaret do jete me i favorshem. Takimet nuk do mungojne por vetem nga fundi i javes mund te hidhen hapat e pare drejt nje lidhjeje. Ne planin financiar do iu duhet te perballeni me goxha veshtiresi. Ulni menjehere shpenzimet. Per nje shendet me te mire merruni me pak sport ecni ne kembe, flini me heret dhe mos harroni te hani ne meyre te rregullt. Ne pune nuk do jeni te perqendruar per shkak se do debatoni mjaft me koleget. Mundohuni t’i neglizhoni ata. Ne familje do jete jave e qete.


Sorkadhe_Kelcyre, stop shopping kete jave  :perqeshje: ... po mir mir, perfundimi jave e qete  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

> Sorkadhe_Kelcyre, stop shopping kete jave ... po mir mir, perfundimi jave e qete



hmmmm how about online shopping ... (per te ndenjur larg shopping centers  :perqeshje:  ) 

Serize ,, ne zakonisht te qeta i kemi fundjavat... s'para bejme zhurme  :perqeshje: 

kisses

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

*Horoskopi Javor* 


Dashi
Java: 28 janar-3 shkurt



Mundohuni te beni kujdes me kritikat e tepruara gjate kesaj jave sepse partneri nuk do duroje shume. As ju vete nuk jeni aq perfekt sa kerkoni te jete ai qe keni ne krah. Beqaret do bejne gjithcka per te pasur takime te kendshme dhe per te krijuar nje lidhje. Disa miq do iu ndihmojne mjaft. Rrethanat do jene te pershtatshme per te permiresuar buxhetin. Do shpenzoni pak me shume ne fundjave. Per sa i perket shendetit duhet thene se nuk do vuani nga asnje semundje, megjithate shqetesime te vogla do keni. Beni kujdes me ushqimin. Ne pune do e dini mire si ta kanalizoni gjithe energjie qe keni dhe do arrini atje ku keni deshiruar. Familja do kalojne nje jave harmonike.


Demi
Java: 28 janar-3 shkurt



Venusi do ndikoje mjaft pozitivisht tek jeta juaj ne cift gjate kesaj jave. Gjithcka do shkoje me se miri dhe nuk do keni debate te zjarrta. Beqaret do kene takime, por nuk do jene shume te siguri per ate qe duan vertet. Mos u nxitoni sepse ka kohe per gjithcka. Per financat duhet te kujdeseni me teper nese nuk doni qe te keni tronditje te medha. Shendeti do jete pergjithesisht i mire. Do jeni me dinamike se kohet e fundit dhe nuk do keni as shume stres. Ata qe kane pasur shqetesime do kene permiresime. Ne pune do iu behen propozime interesante. Pranojini pa u menduar shume dhe do e shihni qe gjerat do marrin drejtimin e duhur. Qetesia do mbizoteroje ne familje.


Binjaket
Java: 28 janar-3 shkurt



Edhe pse keni kohe qe keni krijuar nje lidhje do e keni te veshtire sot t’i rezistoni tundimit dhe te filloni aventura. Kujdes sepse nese partneri e merr vesh do kerkoje te ndahet me ju. E deshironi kete gje? Beqaret do kene shume fat per te takuar dashurine e madhe. Atij personi do i filloje emri me A. Permiresime te njepasnjeshme do kete ne planin financiar. Vazhdoni te shpenzoni me maturi. Asgje e keqe nuk do ndodhe me shendetin. Pergjithesisht do ndiheni mire dhe me te qete se kohet e fundit. Ne pune do iu jepen disa projekte te medha dhe te rendesishme. Fale kembenguljes dhe guximit mund te arrini atje ku deshironi. Me familjaret mos u tregoni kategorike.


Gaforrja
Java: 28 janar-3 shkurt



Fale ndikimit mjaft pozitiv te Neptunit, jeta juaj ne cift do shkoje me se miri gjate kesaj jave. Bashkepunimi dhe mirekuptimi do mbizoteroje ne cdo moment. Mund te keni besim te plote tek ai. Beqaret nuk do presin me padurim te krijojne nje lidhje, por meqe mundesite do jene te mire, do ishte nje gabim te mos mos i shfrytezonin. Mos u tregoni te paduruar ne planin financiar. Merrini gjerat shtruar dhe zgjidhini problemet nje nga nje. Shendeti ne pergjithesi do jete i qendrueshem. Nuk pritet te keni shqetesime. Ne jeten profesionale mos kerkoni gjithcka menjehere, po mundohuni t’i ngjitni shkallet nje nga nje. Kujdesuni edhe pak me teper per familjen.


Luani
Java: 28 janar-3 shkurt



Fale influences mjaft pozitive te yjeve, kete jave do trajtoni cdo teme me delikatese dhe me maturi. Se bashku me partnerin do kaloni edhe momente pasiononte dhe emocionuese. Beqaret do kene takimin me te shumepritur. Mund te ndodhe edhe ndonje dashuri me shikim te pare. Financat nuk do jene te keqija megjithate shpenzimet e medha duhen shmangur sa me teper. Shendeti nuk do jete fort i mire. Mund te prekeni nga gripi, te keni dhimbje koke dhe kockash. Ne pune edhe pse do e keni te veshtire te punoni ne ekip, duhet te beni te pamunduren. Vete nuk do arrini dot atje ku deshironi. Familja do kaloje nje jave te zakonshme.

Virgjeresha
Java: 28 janar-3 shkurt



Do jeni mjaft sensuale gjate kesaj jave dhe do i kushtoni me teper rendesi partnerit tuaj. Nuk priten emocione te fuqishme megjithate as probleme nuk do keni. Beqaret duhet te dine ku te kerkojne. Mundesite per te filluar lidhje nuk do mungojne. Per financat duhet te kujdeseni shume me teper se nje jave me pare. Nese iu duhet te beni me patjeter investime te medha keshillohuni me specialistet. Forma fizike dhe ajo morale do jete e mire Do ndiheni edhe me optimiste dhe me energji. Ne pune do merrni iniciativa dhe do arrini shpejt ku deshironi. Asnje rrezik nuk do ekzistoje, keshtu qe ecni pa frike. Ne familje mos e teproni me kritikat dhe tregohuni me tolerante. 


Peshorja
Java: 28 janar-3 shkurt



Gjate kesaj jave do tregoheni shume dominues ne jeten tuaj ne cift dhe kjo shpeshhere do e irritoje partnerin. Mos jepni urdhra sepse gjerat mund te perkeqesohen. Beqaret nuk duhet te qendrojne gjithe kohes ne vetmi dhe te mendojne per nje person ideal, por duhet te dakin sa me shume dhe te argetohen. Ne planin financiar do keni fat. Situata do kete goxha permitesime. Me Saturnin prane ne sektorin  shendetit, gjerat nuk do shkojne ashtu si duhet. Do keni shqetesime dhe do ndiheni paksa te lodhur. Ne pune do vonoheni shume per te perfunduar projektin e dhene. Per kete arsye shefat do iu kritikojne rrepte. Edhe marredhenia me familjaret nuk do jete shume e mire. Kujdes!


Akrepi
Java: 28 janar-3 shkurt



Tregohuni shume te matur kete jave kur te flisni me partnerin tuaj sepse atmosfera mund te tensionohet nga momenti ne moment. Per beqaret do filloje nje etape e re dhe shume e bukur. Takimet do jene interesante prandaj nuk duhen humbur per asnje lloj arsyeje. Ne planin nuk do e keni te qarte cfare te beni me pare dhe mund te keni disa tronditje. Kujdes! Te shumte do jene planetet qe do iu ndihmojne te keni shendet te mire. Momentet e lodhjes do jene te paketa dhe shqetesime nuk do keni. Ne planin profesional mos u tregoni shume kategorike. Degjojini njehere mendimet e kolegeve sepse mund t’iu ndihmojne. Marredhenia me familjaret do jete e ngrohte.


Shigjetari
Java: 28 janar-3 shkurt



Me ne fund pas kaq kohesh do zgjidhni disa probleme qe iu kishin dale ne cift. Do pranoni te diskutoni hapur dhe nuk do mbani asnje sekret. Beqaret do jene gjithe kohes ne kerkim te shpirtit binjak. Nese tregoheni te kujdesshem do e gjeni personin ideal. Ne sektorin financiar mos luani me zjarrin sepse do digjeni. Mudnesite i keni te mira per ta konsoliduar buxhetin keshtu qe mos beni cmenduri. Shendeti nuk do jete i qendrueshem. Do keni shqetesime te medha dhe do merziteni per kete. Ne pune do iu behen disa propozime mjaft interesante te cilat duhet t’i studioni me kujdes. Mos jepni shpejt e shpejt nje pergjigje. Ne familje do mbizoteroje tensioni.


Bricjapi
Java: 28 janar-3 shkurt



Per ciftet qe kane kohe qe jane bashke klima do jete e ngrohte. Priten momente mjaft romantike dhe dite plot emocione. Beqaret do kene mundesi per te filluar aventura interesante. Perfitoni sa te mundni sepse do perjetoni emocione te forta. Financat do kene disa probleme te vogla te cilat me pak maturi mund te kalohen shpejt. Mundohuni te mos shpenzoni shume. Dielli do jete planeti me i favorshem per shendetin. Edhe pse ne ndonje moment mund te ndiheni nervoze nuk do keni as me te voglin problem. Ne pune do iu duhet me shume vendosmeri dhe kembengulje per t’ia dale. Sfidojini hapur konkurrentet qe keni. Familja do kaloje nje jave mjaft te qete.


Ujori
Java: 28 janar-3 shkurt



Jeta juaj ne cift do jete edhe me e bukur gjate kesaj jave. Do beni ndryshimet e duhura dhe do kaloni momente pasionante me ate qe keni ne krah. Beqaret do ishte me mire te qendronin edhe kete jave vete, perndryshe jeta juaj mund te kete disa nderlikime. Financat ne pergjithesi do jene te mira, megjithate yjet keshillojne te shmangni dheniet e huave personave jo te besueshem. Zona e lidhur me shendetit do influencohet pozitivisht nga Dielli, Merkuri dhe Marsi. Do jeni dinamike dhe plot gjalleri. Ne pune ka rrezik te beheni objekt talljeje per koleget. Mundohuni mos ua vini shume veshin dhe te vazhdoni ate qe keni nisur. Ne familje do mbizoteroje harmonia.


Peshqit
Java: 28 janar-3 shkurt



Marredhenia me partnerin do jete e paqendrueshme gjate gjithe javes. Kujdes me vendimet e nxituara sepse do pendoheni shpejt. Beqaret do e merrin ne dore fatin e tyre dhe do bejne gjithcka per te pasur takime interesante. Do jeni me fat. Edhe financat do jene te trazuara. Po nuk degjuat keshillat e specialisteve nuk do dini me nga t’ia mbani. Shendeti nuk do jete i keq, por do benit mire te kujdeseshit me teper per veten tuaj. Higjiena do jete paresore. Ne pune duhet te perqendroheni me shume ne thelbine  gjerave. Mos i lini koleget te nderhyjne ne planet tuaja sepse do ua prishin te gjitha planet. Familja do iu gjendet prane dhe do iu mbeshtese ne cdo moment.

----------


## Plaku me kostum

ky horoskopi im  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Toffee

Po per mua?? une jam Gjumashi  :perqeshje:

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Horoskopi Ditor 

 date: 28/01/2013 

DASHI
Jeta sentimentale e cifteve nuk do jete shume e mire gjate kesaj dite. Partneri nuk do iu gjendet prane atehere kur duhet dhe kjo mund te ndeze debate te zjarrta. Beqaret do jene te pavendosur dhe nuk do perfitojne nga mundesite qe do iu jepen per takime. Ne planin financiar klima do jete konfuze. Kujdes me shpenzimet e tejskajshme nese nuk doni te ngeleni pa para.

DEMI
Ambienti ne cift do jete mjaft pasionant dhe i kenaqshem gjate kesaj dite. Te dy me partnerin do tregoheni te gatshem te beni edhe cmenduri te vogla vetem per te perjetuar emocione te reja. Beqaret duhet te tregohen me te vemdndhem me personat qe do iu gjenden prane. Njeri prej tyre do jete ai me te cili mund te lidhin jeten. Financat duan ende perkujdesje. Shmangni shpenzimet e tejskajshme.

BINJAKET
Jeta ne cift do jete me e animuar gjate kesaj dite. Nesekeni pasur mosmarreveshje me pare do i zgjidhni ato nje nga nje dhe do ndiheni me te qete. Ne mbremje nuk do mungojne as momentet pasiononte. Nga ana tjeter, nese jeni beqaret pergatituni per ndryshime pozitive. Me financat duhet te beni kujdes. Nese nuk kujdeseni per shpenzimet atehere situata do nderlikohet.

GAFORRJA
Mos beni gabim te verboheni nga pasioni i madh gjate kesaj dite sepse do beni gabime. Dashuroni qetesisht dhe mos u nxitoni te merrni vendime. Beqaret do jene mjaft terheqes dhe joshes. Te shumte do jene personat qe do iu vijne nga pas. Shfrytezojeni kete mundesi! Ne planin financiar do jete dite e mire per investime dhe transaksione. Keshillat e nje specialisti iu kane bere mire.
                LUANI

Qielli i te dashuruarve do jete i kontraktuar gjate kesaj dite. Do kete momente kur do debatoni ashper me partnerin dhe do ndiheni keq. Pse te mos beni disa leshime te vogla? Per beqaret do jene dite e pershtatshme per aventura. Nese kerkoni emocione te perkohshme edhe mund te perfitoni. Ne planin financiar duhet te ndiqni nje strategji ne menyre qe te mos keni probleme.

VIRGJERESHA
Do jeni te vendosur sot te perfitoni nga cdo moment kur ta keni parterin prane dhe kenaqesite do jene te medha. Mosmarreveshjet e vogla qe keni pasur do iu duken sikur nuk kane ekzistuar. Beqaret nuk do duan ta humbasin lirine e tyre dhe nuk do perfitojne nga propozimet qe do iu behen. Financat do vijne duke u permiresuar, por kjo nuk do te thote qe ju te shpenzoni pa mase.

PESHORJA
Per shkak te nje ambienti planetar jo te mire, kjo dite do jete e veshtire per te dashuruarit. Do e keni te veshtire te ruani qetesine dhe harmonine ne cift. Beqaret do terhiqen mjaft nga personat shume me te medhenj se ata. Nuk eshte e gabuar, por mendohuni mire para se te hidhni hapa te nxituara. Ne planin financiar ka ardhur koha te beni ne riorganizim teresor. Do i keni te gjitha mundesite.

AKREPI
Per shkak te nje ambienti planetar jo te mire, kjo dite do jete e veshtire per te dashuruarit. Do e keni te veshtire te ruani qetesine dhe harmonine ne cift. Beqaret do terhiqen mjaft nga personat shume me te medhenj se ata. Nuk eshte e gabuar, por mendohuni mire para se te hidhni hapa te nxituara. Ne planin financiar ka ardhur koha te beni ne riorganizim teresor. Do i keni te gjitha mundesite.

SHIGJETARI
Dite e paqendrueshme kjoe sotmja per ata qe jane ne nje lidhje. Disa do kene debate te zjarrta dhe mund te arrijne deri ne ndarje. Te tjere do kalojne nje dite te qete, por pa me te voglin emocion. Beqaret do jene me humor te mire dhe te gatshem te tentojne aventura sentimentale. Urani do iu nxite te shpenzoni pa limit. Do e keni te evshtire te ruani ekuilibrin financiar.

BRICJAPI
Mos ngaterroni dashurine me financat sepse do keni probleme te medha. Ndajini gjerat qe ne fillim me ate qe keni ne krah. Beqaret do takojne nje person mjaft interesant dhe do mendojne te krijojne nje lidhje me te. Do benit mire ne fakt sepse ai do jete partneri i duhur per ju. Neptuni do ndikoje negativisht te financat. Do keni veshtiresi per te ruajtur ekuilibrin.

UJORI
Sot do mundoheni ta mbroni ne cdo moment partnerin tuaj nga sumet qe do i bejne te tjeret. Ne fund te fundit kush tjeter e njeh me mire se ju? Pritet qe ne mbremje te kaloni disa momente te kendshme. Beqaret do terhiqen nga persona aspak interesante dhe qe nuk ia vlejne. Ne planin financiar do benit mire te mos i besonit shume intuites. Mendohuni para se te beni shpenzime.

PESHQIT
Nese jeni ne cift mesoni te falni, por edhe te kerkoni falje. Te gjithe bejne gabime dhe askush nuk eshte perfekt. Takimet e beqareve do jene entuziazmuese sot. Shfrytezojini sa te mundni sepse asnjehere nuk i dihet cfare ndodh me vone. Dielli do ndikoje pozitivisht tek sektori i financave. Do kryeni investime te rendesishme dhe do ndiheni edhe me mire

----------


## Lexuesi_

Nje dite e pata degjuar Angjelina Gjolin ka i thot Pitit se do me lujt i film aksion me mu  :ngerdheshje: . Ja kete thoshte Ylli Gjoli.

----------

